

Side-Channel Leaks in Web Applications - sweis
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=119060
Despite encryption, the contents of web application traffic may be inferred by side-channels. Some features like auto-completion can be especially susceptible.
======
sweis
Despite using encrypted channels, web applications can leak contents through
side-channels. For instance, the response size of query auto-completion can
reveal what you're searching for.

